# Names for a Parrot!!!



## Gordi (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi guys,
I'm planning on buying a parrot and just wanted to know if anyone has any good names in which I can call it. Its green and yellow and it can say a few words I've been told.

Any suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forums . With him being green and yellow the first name that sprung to my mind was Citrus, but I'm notoriously bad with names .


----------



## Gordi (Mar 26, 2014)

Citrus lol I will keep that one in mind


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i like Citrus! or lemi-lime!! 


i can't be of too much help- i'm another odd one when it comes to names... i have two budgies- Winston and Thatcher (soon to be Maggs), rats named after criminal minds characters, a hamster called Daisy-cow, Grace the feral cat and 3 dogs called Poppet, Kuki and Kitty...


is it male or female? 
i'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

If you're going for a citrus theme how about Tango, or on a fruit theme Apple, Mango, Greeny - am not very good at names!!
My little green orange wing amazon is called Kiwi, I don't know if it's a boy or a girl so chose a name that didn't matter, not like my neighbour who called her eagle owl chick Chloe and it turned out to be a boy, he's still called Chloe 23yrs later though!!


----------



## Gordi (Mar 26, 2014)

kodakkuki said:


> i like Citrus! or lemi-lime!!
> 
> i can't be of too much help- i'm another odd one when it comes to names... i have two budgies- Winston and Thatcher (soon to be Maggs), rats named after criminal minds characters, a hamster called Daisy-cow, Grace the feral cat and 3 dogs called Poppet, Kuki and Kitty...
> 
> ...


wow you have many animal in your house, Love the name daisy-cow for a hamster lol. My parrot which im going to get is a male heres some photos of it CANARIES FOR SALE 10 EACH STUNNING BIRDS


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Lil Wayne wrote a song called 'green and yellow' so call him lil Wayne .


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

sounds like an Amazon Parrot, Long John Silver's parrot was called Captain Flint !you could teach him nautical words ,instead of naughty words .


----------

